# Samsung T5?



## StillLife (Aug 30, 2017)

Since becoming a frequent visitor of this site, my sample library collection has increased considerably, up to the point that I am now considering a storage upgrade.

Currently, I have all my libraries on a 1TB internal hdd (7200rpm). Cubase runs from an internal ssd (256 gb) and my project files are stored on another 1TB internal HDD.

In my research for storage options the recently released Samsung external SSD T5 came up. It is said to have r/w-speeds up to 540mb/s, which is actually faster than my internal ssd system drive.

Now I have a couple of questions: anyone here running his/her libraries from an external SSD like the T5 or its precessor the T3? Did it make your DAW-life easier? Or should I go for an internal instead? What will give the most increase in speedy workflow: libraries on an ssd or project files? Or both? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 31, 2017)

I got a couple of T3 drives for my wife's iMac 5k photo editing rig, and they are awesome, and I know that Christian Henson of Spitfire Audio is using a few T3 drives to stream Spitfire libraries on his mobile rig. Here's a video he made showing his portable rig with the T3 drives - go to about 2:20 in the video.



The T5 drives look even better - I think the T3 is basically a Samsung 850 Evo, whereas the T5 appears to be the same as the 850 Pro.... so.... even better. I have a bunch of Samsung 850 drives in the MultiDock, and no problems in the last three years. The only thing I do is to re-format them with Apple's Disc Utility on the default settings before I use them - I guess I should trust Samsung's factory cross-platform formatting, but I don't need Windows compatibility or Samsung's password protection or any of that jazz, so.... I always wipe and reformat on whatever Mac I'm going to use them on just to be sure.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you, Charlie! Seems a T3 or T5 would make a good investment.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Sep 11, 2017)

one of the best things I ever did for my studio was put all the libraries on SSD, I bet you noticed a huge difference! plus you don't have to listen to the evil spinning disk, lol


----------



## stigc56 (Sep 17, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> I got a couple of T3 drives for my wife's iMac 5k photo editing rig, and they are awesome, and I know that Christian Henson of Spitfire Audio is using a few T3 drives to stream Spitfire libraries on his mobile rig. Here's a video he made showing his portable rig with the T3 drives - go to about 2:20 in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> The T5 drives look even better - I think the T3 is basically a Samsung 850 Evo, whereas the T5 appears to be the same as the 850 Pro.... so.... even better. I have a bunch of Samsung 850 drives in the MultiDock, and no problems in the last three years. The only thing I do is to re-format them with Apple's Disc Utility on the default settings before I use them - I guess I should trust Samsung's factory cross-platform formatting, but I don't need Windows compatibility or Samsung's password protection or any of that jazz, so.... I always wipe and reformat on whatever Mac I'm going to use them on just to be sure.



It's USB 3 right? Do you know if it's faster than a Samsung EVO 850 1TB or just as fast?


----------

